# Front Cap Replaced



## sydmeg1012 (Nov 10, 2008)

Brought the 310BHS home today after having its front cap replaced at the dealer. Water had gotten into a bad seal behind the top left marker light and caused some pretty bad delamination. Keystone approved the warranty repair and shipped a new front cap assembly to the dealer and the work was done there. It may have been a blessing in disguise, the service manager told me the new cap they received from Keystone is 3 times thicker than the original, and that they've gone to a beefier part spec given repeated problems they've had with the old ones. I can tell you that pressing on the new one with my hand causes virtually no deflection or movement, it's solid as a rock. Good to have our camper back, just in time to hit Spring Gulch this weekend!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Good to hear! That didn't take long, either!! Puff has a new nose too - - I'll have to check to see if I can tell any difference on thickness.

Congrats! Now, get out there and go camping!


----------



## sydmeg1012 (Nov 10, 2008)

wolfwood said:


> Good to hear! That didn't take long, either!! Puff has a new nose too - - I'll have to check to see if I can tell any difference on thickness.
> 
> Congrats! Now, get out there and go camping!


You'd better believe it....Spring Gulch this weekend with Mike (mikenkristipa)! It looks so much better now, we're really happy.









We dropped it off back on the 8th before we left for South Carolina. They had already ordered and received the new cap. The install was actually done last week but we had to wait until yesterday for the specialist who puts on the decals to come.


----------



## sydmeg1012 (Nov 10, 2008)

Before.....


















After.....









http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/1..._1361_87686.jpg

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/1..._1361_68834.jpg


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Looks good.Glad to see you got the face lift







amazing what a little botox will do to puff out those indentations









I am curious what/how many problems they had and the thicker nose...........Hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## sydmeg1012 (Nov 10, 2008)

clarkely said:


> Looks good.Glad to see you got the face lift
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now why do you have to give me agita?


----------



## Holmes On The Road (Jan 23, 2009)

We have the same issue with our Outback Sydney 30RLS. Keystone has approved the warranty repair.

I am also interested to see the difference in the new one.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

sydmeg1012 said:


> Looks good.Glad to see you got the face lift
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now why do you have to give me agita?
[/quote]


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I had my front cap replaced during warrenty and now it looks like it is again starting to delaminate again, not real bad yet but sure it is only a matter of time. I can not believe they used the same garbish material as before so now I will have to pay out the nose this time. I will not use the same cardboard junk they keep using so will look for some real fiberglass this time and maybe I will do it myself.


----------



## Heather821 (Mar 23, 2007)

Good luck with it. We have had ours replaced three times on our 2007 31rqs. seems to be fine now.


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

Wow, this thread scares me. How can you tell if you have delamination on the cap, easy to see? The back of my camper flexes, I noticed that but I think someone else here said their 310 does that as well. Mine is at the dealer, gonna check for this before I leave.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Dub said:


> Wow, this thread scares me. How can you tell if you have delamination on the cap, easy to see? The back of my camper flexes, I noticed that but I think someone else here said their 310 does that as well. Mine is at the dealer, gonna check for this before I leave.


Hey Dub...do a search on here for Delamination or Front Cap....etc. There's been a fair amount of discussion on this over time and a bunch of photos posted. If nothing else, I had started a thread (with some photos) of Puff's nose ... some time towards the end of LAST summer (2008). If you read that post...our's wasn't delam and wasn't real obvious but (per the dealer) it was "sloppy workmanship". Keystone covered it under Warranty and the nosejob was completed.


----------

